# Elgin Swallow...year?



## jd56 (Apr 3, 2015)

Need a little help on deciphering the correct year for the Swallow based on the serial number.
It is a mid 30s I'm guessing given the zerk fittings on the headtube and crank. 
Waiting till Sunday's post to reveal the bike find...but, for those that know Elgin serials I could use your help.

Here's the serial













It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 3, 2015)

'36
Chris


----------



## jd56 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks Chris

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Apr 5, 2015)

Here she is and what an all original bute she is and will be with some minor cleaning.
Guess I need to figure out how to weave the skirtguards now.









It's all about the prewars!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice find JD.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 5, 2015)

That's a beauty, nice find. 

Just as an FYI, Elgin bikes like this one built by Westfield can be dated with MrColumbia's site:

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html

Also noticed in the pics above: the bottom bracket might be assembled incorrectly, it should look like this:


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice bike, there have been threads on here on how to weave skirt guards...


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow that's clean! I wish the Elgin I'm working on right now was that nice!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the reference pic of the BB.  Haven't done a thing to this one yet. Is as was delivered. 

Thanks for the nice comments everyone.
I'm looking forward to seeing how clean this will get.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jdhiker (Apr 13, 2015)

That looks just like the one I found yesterday...and if the serial number reference on the Mr Columbia site refers to mine..it's a 36.


----------



## jd56 (May 5, 2015)

So I decided the red clays and chrome wheels were too much. Installed these Elgin red repainted  dropcenters with John's US Chains....they just didn't do the bike justice...(sorry John). 
So I installed the creme Duros I had in my 46 Huffman. It hurt a bunch to take those off the Huffman but I have another set of cremes on backorder. Even though the dark clay Duros that I did install on it looks badass.

With John's tires





The cremes look great on her








And the Huffman seems happy with these backup replacement Duros.




It's all about the right looking colored tires!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 5, 2015)

The bike looks great john. you did a hell of a job on the bike, the cremes go a long way on a swallow!


----------



## jd56 (May 5, 2015)

Damn george...thanks. The bike looks better than when you had it.
The bike cleaned up very nicely.
I do love OG paint.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------

